# How to dose Easy Nitro and Easy Fosfo?



## Dusko (31 Oct 2008)

I am trying to find the way how to dose Easy Nitro and Easy Fosfo from Easy Life. 
They wrote on the bottles;


> 10 ml per 500 litres increases NO3 concentration by 2.0 ppm and K concentration by 1.3 ppm.
> 10 ml per 500 litres increases PO4 concentration by 0,1 ppm.



Does this mean I have to dose 1ml per 50 litres of each daily like suggested for EC? Or can I apply the same as Tropica+NP suggests 5ml once a week. 
I will dose Fosfo and Nitro into my *Low light* 180 litres tank (no co2 and no EC) and would like to find a weekly dosage if possible. At the moment I use Tropica+NP as suggested on the bottle and it works fine for me, but would like to try and understand Easy Life's new products. 

Can plants uptake 2.0 ppm of NO3 and 0.1 ppm of PO4 per day in Low Light tank without CO2/EC ??

Tanks a bunch!

Regards, Dusko


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Oct 2008)

If i remember correstly, on the dosiage lable it says "per week" but it's dropped down a level and for ages i was looking straight past it! I had to ring George in the end  
So yes, 1ml per 50L, per week. Try splitting that into 7 days dosing on an 11L nano


----------



## Dusko (31 Oct 2008)

I just rang my friend that has the bottles of Nitro and Fosfo and it doesn't state nothing about the weekly dosage but our lable is in Swedish language. The English version has the weekly dosage as you stated.

Bare with me here 
So, it is 1ml per 50 litres of both Nitro and Fosfo once a week for Low light tanks without any Carbon supplement's ??

Dusko


----------



## vauxhallmark (31 Oct 2008)

1ml per 50l is the same dosage as 10ml per 500l - so that should raise your nitrate levels by 2ppm. Seems a bit low doesn't it? Aren't we aiming for about 20 ppm?

Don't worry, chemistry gurus will soon find this thread and sort you out   .

Mark


----------



## Dusko (31 Oct 2008)

> raise your nitrate levels by 2ppm. Seems a bit low doesn't it? Aren't we aiming for about 20 ppm?



Exactly    2ppm of NO3 or 0.1ppm of PO4 seems way too low IMO!
It could be much better dosing 1ml per 50 litres every day to slowly increase the NO3 to about 20ppm and after that dose just once a week to keep the NO3 up.
Fish food/waste will also add some PO4 and NO3 so 1ml per 50 lit a week might suffice in Low light tanks...hm

Thanks!
Dusko


----------



## Dusko (1 Nov 2008)

*vauxhallmark wrote;*


> Don't worry, chemistry gurus will soon find this thread and sort you out



No chemistry guru answered so I'll try and bump this thread in hope one finds it and give us more insight into these new products   
I mean 2ppm per week seems a bit too low. *How much ppm of NO3 do we get if dosing half a tea spoon of KNO3?? (weekly dosage I use for my low tech tank)*

Thanks, Dusko


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Nov 2008)

for EI, with 1/2 tsp KNO3 gives you 15ppm, dosed 3x a week = 45ppm, but plants are also using the NO3 so the figure wont be this high.

If you dosed 1ml per 50l daily, then 2ml would be a better figure.

with TPN+, 5ml per 50l adds 6ppm of NO3, and 0.3ppm of PO4.


----------



## Dusko (1 Nov 2008)

Thanks aaronnorth!
So dosing 5ml of each Easy Nitro and Easy Fosfo once a week should suffice in Low-Light tanks. 
This gives us 10 ppm of NO3 and 0.5 ppm of PO4, so in a case I use Easy Carbo I could dose twice a week 5ml of each per 50 litres.
Or in a case of Hi-light CO2 injected 3x a week.

Nice one! Thanks again!

Regards, Dusko


----------

